# Judge my doe's udder.



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I know, I know... I keep starting new threads. I just find this forum so helpful! I took some photos of Spirit's udders. Gypsy is 2 1/2 weeks old now, so I separated her from mom for the night (just so she couldn't eat, not so they were actually super separated.) In any case, this is Spirits udders filled to 12 hours. I didn't measure how much I milked out as I simply got them down so they weren't so uncomfortably full looking (and Gypsy helped too. lol)

I had to rotate the photo as she was leaning sideways quite allot when I was trying to take the photo.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

What I'm seeing is her being a bit lopsided....like one side is a bit fuller than the other even though it might be tilted slightly still...I'm still seeing it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm by FAR no expert, just a warning lol

She appears to have good attachments and good capacity. Sure a little lopsided but not as bad as one of my does. She only has a single so that could be why. She doesn't have a very good medial which looks like it makes her teats point to the front?

*Waits for the experts to chime in*

I think she has a nice udder overall, not great or perfect, but better than some of my does.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

side attachments are good. needs a tighter medial to pull those teats in and the udders up. I'd like more capacity and better overall placement, since it should be 1/3 rear, 1/3 behind, 1/3 in front


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

For some reason- Im only getting the rear udder shot...so based on that

I think her lateral attachments are fine- but I think she could use a wider rear attachment See how it sort of looks like a triangle coming up to a point?
And yep- lots of medial trouble there- little to no division and very weak causing the teats to point out. The teats are also placed too far on the outside of the udder halves.
I cant tell anything about the teats- since to me they look small from the rear- but they could be pointing forward (if they are pointing forward, that is a fault, you want them to point down into your milk bucket)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ProctorHill I think hit it right on. :thumb: Where's Capriola??...she seems to be really knowledgable at udders!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with proctor hill. One thing that I noticed is that her rear attachment should be higher and tighter. but that's my :2cents: worth!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Where's Capriola??...she seems to be really knowledgable at udders!


Aw, gee, thanks. 

I think everyone else hit it right on. She could benefit from higher/wider rear, much stronger medial, and better placement to her teats (which if her medial were stronger, that would be better). It's not a terrible udder but could use some work. What udder doesn't??!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Everyone hit on what I would say, BUT since I milk my girls regardless of what their udders "look" like, your doe looks to have an easily milked udder and with future freshenings her teats will increase in size. And with the right buck, her daughters could have even beter udders.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, Liz, you reminded me!  Are her orifices of a good size? That is just as important to me as teat size. A doe can have huge teats but tiny orifices making milking time a real, LONG, pain! :roll: Thankfully we don't have any with small orifices. It's one of the first things I check.


----------

